# 2ww



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear All

You are amongst some of the loveliest people I have ever met.  I thank you for all your support, prayers and good wishes during this difficult time.  Unfortunately for me it was not to be and I have had a negative result.  Being 41 time has now take its toll and I will be having no more treatment.  Apart from the cyst removal which should be schedule soon.

All you girls who are waiting on this 2ww I wish you lots of luck and success.  Try not to think of it as a torture.  Instead try thinking

2ww = 2 welcoming weeks to your beautiful embryos
or
2ww = 2 wonderful weeks of what might have been.

Love to you all.

Love Kate (absolutely gutted)


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh hun just saw your post  sorry  am sending you lots of hugss

Ju x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

I am so very very sorry nubly  

Dawn33


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Kate

I got my recent negative on my 42nd birthday (7th Feb) and we have said no more txt. I just wanted to say not only how sorry I am, but how I truely understand some of what you are feeling and if you want to chat IM me your number hun 

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Kate,

I am so sorry to hear it didn,t work for you,  take care of yourself.

Love Lisa


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ i'm sorry.....so cruel, so unfair

Take care hun,

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Dear Kate,
I really cried when I read your last posting.  It seems so unfair.  I just wish there was an answer.  I'm about to start my 2nd (& final IUI) and have an appointment booked for IVF at the ISIS centre in Colchester.  The cost of the IVF is terrifying - it's ok if you get a BFP but such a gamble.  I have given myself a deadline of stopping when I get to 40 (Jan 2007) as I don't think I could cope with the added risks. 

Strangely enough, until this week I thought that it would be the end of my world if I couldn't have a baby, but I have really tried hard to think how lucky I am - wonderful fiance, nice home, lovely job, great friends, etc.  I would still swap most of it for a child but at least if I don't ever have the child I can still enjoy my life! 

I don't expect you feel like that at the moment.  I hope your getting lots of support from family/friends. We really are all thinking of you! Take care and keep posting!
Jess x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh Kate , 

Im so sorry ....


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your kind words.  After 2 days of tears I am planning my return to alcohol this weekend    

I have to phone the hospital tomorrow to make an appointment for a scan to see how big this endometrioma is and then discuss which surgery has to be done.  I have already been told that it will not be keyhole.  So looks like the gynea people aint getting rid of me too quickly.

Anyway bless you all and good luck with the 2ww.  There has been too many negatives recently, time for a big surge in BFP's please!!!

Lots of love - Kate xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Poor you! Hope the op goes ok - bet you're sick of hospitals (no pun intended!)
Make sure you've got a nice big stock of alcohol in for "medicinal purposes"!
Jess x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey, 

I joined you tonight purely for medicinal purposes too ... got my BFN today .... had a good bawl .... and reaquainted myself with Red wine and white and  baileys we had lingering around since Xmas.  Ah well feeling a little more philosophical about it all now.  I dont think we will get the chance to try for a baby again we simply cant afford it .... lifes not really fair.  Thinking of you and hope you quickly recover from your op xxx

Take care 
Heather x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Heather

So sorry to read your news. YOu are right - life is not fair.  

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh Heather sending you a big hug.  I am so sorry.  Life is not fair nor is it kind either.  I know only too well the feeling of pains you are having now and I hope you are getting support.  Please take care.

Love Kate xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Heather,

Really sorry to hear about the BFN.  
I know it's a long shot, & I hate it when people tell me, but just occasionally miracles do happen. I inadvertantly logged onto a MSN site fertilityfriend40+ (or similar!) and there were several ladies in their mid 40 s who had naturally conceived after years of treatment - one was even having natural twins. 

I guess the logical thing though is to try really hard to see a positive way of living "child free" - it's so hard after really gearing yourself up for all this treatment.

The very best of luck for whatever happens in the future,
Jess x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, 

Thank you  feeling much better today , thank you for your support you don't realise how much your kind words have helped.  

Take care of yourselves 
Love Heather 

Ps.  going to rearrange mortgage and will probably give it one last shot later in the year xx


----------

